# Feed + Speed Needed - Amana Vgroove



## mlepisto2 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi Everyone!

Looking for some guidance, just got a 1/2" Diameter V-Groove bit (Amana) that I am using to cut numerals in 1/2" polyethylene.

There is a 60 degree all included angle, the bit did not come with details and could not located specific bit on Feed and Speed chart.

Any help is greatly appreciated!



Cheers,


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Normally a bit that small would be spun at top rpm but because you are routing plastic you may have to slow down to the slowest speed to keep from melting it in front of you. If you have some scrap to practice on try both speeds and see what the best result is. If you don't have a scrap piece set the bit shy of finished depth and rout out the centre between the lines of a letter or two with both speeds and then go back and finish them when you know which speed works better.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Mallory, I work with HDPE daily - using a variety of bits. Keep your RPM's high and your feed pretty fast - as long as you're not cutting too deep in each pass. Never let your spinning router bit remain stationary - which is where you'll run into most melting problems. Use of a plunge router is highly recommended in routing plastic!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## mlepisto2 (Sep 24, 2014)

Thank you both! 

I guess I don't even know where to start.... 18,000 RPM and 150 speed rate?


Thanks again! Happy Friday


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Mallory, I have 3- routers that I use in my home shop and all are Porter-Cable 690's. Mine are one speed - I think in the neighborhood of 22,000 RPM. As far as feed rate, I hate to admit it, but I do not even know what "150" means. I am much less sophisticated in my router work. Are you doing this with CNC? If yes, there are many members herein that use CNC that may be able to answer in that "language".

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## mlepisto2 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi there!

Yes, CNC, I was referring to 150 inches per minute. I am new at this and have worked with larger bits this far which is why I am a little perplexed. Usually the bits come with all necessary information, but, for whatever the reason, the feed and speed were not provided with this particular bit.


Thank you thank you!


----------

